# Drake pintails gone



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I was out varmit hunting last weekend and I didn"t see any drake pintails. They generally disappear this time of year. A DU article I read about a yr. ago said they go north. They go to various areas in Canada and molt. When hunting season arrives you find juviniles and hens . There are some drakes but not nearly as many as spring and early summer. There will be 2 or 3 plucked and frozen at my house this fall. Good Luck


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I shoot plenty of drake pintails during the hunting season. The drakes molt after mating just like mallards and other male ducks. The main reason you don't see them is that fact alone that they are still in the eclipse stage when hunting opens. Molting makes the mature drake look like a juvenile. Never heard of pintails flying north for molting, but I wouldn't put anything past those little buggers.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I just returned from fishing and hunting the cauteau. Nothing like a few walleye and a couple of skunks . What a combo. I put on about 400 miles. In the course of the weekend I saw thousands of ducks. I saw mallards,gads,widgeon, blue and greewing teal, smilers, ruddys,bluebills,cans,redheads, every specie of duck that nests in ND except Pintails. 2 weeks ago there were drake pintails everywhere. Last week they were gone. I watched very closely for pintails this trip. I saw hens but absolutely no drakes. I challange any of you to find drake pintailsb between now and mid-september. Where are the great numbers that were in the cauteau 2 weeks ago?
They shure havent molted and turned into hen coloration in 2 weeks. No there is alot more to this disapperaing act than eclipse coloration. Anybody out there with expertiece in thiss area? Post up enlighten me. Good Luck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Old Hunter...I'm taking your challenge!!!

Maverick and I saw a drake pintail flying by the Lehr Dam on Saturday...

Granted it was the only pintail we saw all weekend, I felt I'd rub it in. oke: 

I'm coming over tonight to see your new puppy! I hear it's giving Nick a hard time.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Chris good job you found the only pintail in central ND. Well ok there are two. All kidding aside you put on about 400 miles. You saw thousands of ducks and you only saw one pintail. I know the hens are around but I still believe most of the drakes are gone somewhere and will start returning in early sept. good luck


----------

